

‘Big Data’ Is Bunk, Obama Campaign’s Tech Guru Tells University Leaders - frostmatthew
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/big-data-is-bunk-obama-campaigns-tech-guru-tells-university-leaders/47885

======
ironchief
"Agile", "Data Science" and "Growth Hacker" also fall into this category. At
the end of the day use what works for you, there is no "one size fits all".

